# '261112 System Analyst' or '261311 Analyst Programmer' ?



## oraclrock (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi all,

My story is quite unique. Currently I am under Temporary Graduate Visa (Subclass 485) that allows me to stay in Australia for 18 months. For my 485 visa, I was using 'System Analyst' (261112) for the skill assessment and unfortunately this year February 'ICT Business and Systems Analysts' (2611) ceiling is full. Because I do not want to wait, I applied another skill assessment under 'Analyst Programmer' (261311). I do have programming skill so obtaining this skill assessment is easy. Unfortunately again, this May 'Software and Applications Programmers' (2613) is full as well.

Here is the question, because I have two skill assessments under different categories, which skill assessment I should use to boost my chance of getting Expression of Interest (EoI) ?

fyi: My current point is 60 so I really need to depend on this decision.


----------



## rohit.goel15 (Jul 1, 2013)

oraclrock said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My story is quite unique. Currently I am under Temporary Graduate Visa (Subclass 485) that allows me to stay in Australia for 18 months. For my 485 visa, I was using 'System Analyst' (261112) for the skill assessment and unfortunately this year February 'ICT Business and Systems Analysts' (2611) ceiling is full. Because I do not want to wait, I applied another skill assessment under 'Analyst Programmer' (261311). I do have programming skill so obtaining this skill assessment is easy. Unfortunately again, this May 'Software and Applications Programmers' (2613) is full as well.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

But the ceiling should be reset on Jul 1, 2013 for both the categories. Am I wrong?
Does that mean no one can apply 261111 anymore?


----------



## oraclrock (Jul 2, 2013)

rohit.goel15 said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> But the ceiling should be reset on Jul 1, 2013 for both the categories. Am I wrong?
> Does that mean no one can apply 261111 anymore?


I believe you are correct for the first statement. The ceiling is reset on 1 July 2013 so the government should be able to invite people from both categories (I need some experts to confirm this). I do not agree with your second sentence. Why no one cannot apply 261111 anymore?

My concern is, between those two categories, which one is have the higher chance to be invited first? For example, if there are more people applying for business and system analysts with 65 points, it is better for me to apply under Analyst Programmer or the other way around. We need some experts to enlighten us here.


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

try analyst programmer...i could have applied either and I chose analyst programmer as the quota is more..hope that helped


----------



## oraclrock (Jul 2, 2013)

sudeep22 said:


> try analyst programmer...i could have applied either and I chose analyst programmer as the quota is more..hope that helped


Thank you. Yes, at the end of the day, I stick with Analyst Programmer.

ICT Business and System Analyst quota is only 1380 and currently 460 seats are already filled. Using this kind of logic, in another 2 invitation periods (which is 15 July 2013 and maybe 1 August 2013), this ceiling will be full again until the next financial year 2014-2015. It is really a harsh reality for any Business Analyst and System Analyst.


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

yeah thats why I applied as analyst programmer too..although the quota has been changed its still better than system analyst..good luck


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Oraclrock,

If I were you I would undoubtedly choose Application Programmer as due to highest number of ICT Business Analyst applications. In addition, quota for Application programmer is 4800 which is almost 4 times bigger than the System analyst. Wish you all the best for your upcoming moments.

Cheers


----------



## alb (Feb 27, 2012)

oraclrock said:


> Thank you. Yes, at the end of the day, I stick with Analyst Programmer.
> 
> ICT Business and System Analyst quota is only 1380 and currently 460 seats are already filled. *Using this kind of logic, in another 2 invitation periods (which is 15 July 2013 and maybe 1 August 2013*),* this ceiling will be full again until the next financial year 2014-2015*. It is really a harsh reality for any Business Analyst and System Analyst.


doesn't that depend on the invites they issue for instance it could be 100+ for each of those dates (15 July and 1 August)?


----------



## meetusingh1308 (Nov 13, 2012)

sudeep22 said:


> yeah thats why I applied as analyst programmer too..although the quota has been changed its still better than system analyst..good luck


Hi Sudeep,

Will it be possible for you to send the Job description you got assessed as analyst programer? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Meetu i am local graduate from an accredited university hence dont need job experience...you can google 2613 analyst programmer and they have all the requirement for that position and you can see if your work involved similar responsibilities..hope that helped..





meetusingh1308 said:


> Hi Sudeep,
> 
> Will it be possible for you to send the Job description you got assessed as analyst programer?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## nirman91 (Nov 30, 2013)

oraclrock said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My story is quite unique. Currently I am under Temporary Graduate Visa (Subclass 485) that allows me to stay in Australia for 18 months. For my 485 visa, I was using 'System Analyst' (261112) for the skill assessment and unfortunately this year February 'ICT Business and Systems Analysts' (2611) ceiling is full. Because I do not want to wait, I applied another skill assessment under 'Analyst Programmer' (261311). I do have programming skill so obtaining this skill assessment is easy. Unfortunately again, this May 'Software and Applications Programmers' (2613) is full as well.
> 
> ...


i am in the same position as you are except that i havent applied for analsyt programmer yet..
I have my masters of business - enterprise reosurc

e planning .. you think i can be assessed for the analyst prorammer ?


----------



## Brzl (Apr 5, 2016)

nirman91 said:


> i am in the same position as you are except that i havent applied for analsyt programmer yet..
> I have my masters of business - enterprise reosurc
> 
> e planning .. you think i can be assessed for the analyst prorammer ?


Can you give any feedback on how it ended?

I have the same doubt, my expierence consists basically in:

2 years and 8 months as a systems analyst
2 years and 6 months as developer/programmer

My intention was to apply to systems analyst, but I realized it´s almost reaching the ceiling for this year.

My question is, if I apply for programmer analyst will my experience as systems analyst be counted as closely related?

The descriptions of my reference letter as systems analyst is almost the same as described in the ANZSCO list. So does the developer/programmer letters, respectively.

I sent an email to ACS asking if both occupation are closely related (System Analyst and Analyst programmer). They answered that it will be evaluated just at time of the assessment. 

Regards.


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

Where do we see the ceiling information for each role? Where does it stand as of 1st Jan 2018?


----------

